# taurus pt19111



## knwhttkr (Sep 18, 2006)

does any know something about the new taurus pt1911? i been thinking of buying one


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Same here, I am going to pick one up. In preparation, I have been asking around here at different stores and different gunsmiths that I know, and the concensus is clear; Taurus makes a damn fine pistol. I will be getting mine here in the next few weeks.


----------



## splawndrew (May 2, 2006)

i read somewhere (and i cant seem to find the article now), its the most accurate "out of the box" 1911 being produced right now. and its very inexpensive

i would go for it


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

How about now guys? I know, here it is 7 months later and still no 1911, but once i get home from the sand, I think i'll have to make the purchase. SO any reviews?


----------



## singlesix (Oct 5, 2007)

I keep reading "best bang for the buck". Clint Smith has favorable comments to make on the PT1911 in Handgunner magazine. I've been thinking about getting one soon.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

over on shootersforum.com, there is a long thread about how many guys have had bad experiences with them, and a lot of them wish they had saved and got the Springfield...


----------



## singlesix (Oct 5, 2007)

Any links to the threads claiming problems?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

http://shootersforum.com/showthread.htm?t=42337

Here is one of them. Still trying to find the other, limited time on the computer...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hot tip for you fella's want to save money and get a good shooter for a gun, STAY AWAY FROM THE 1911!!! You will pay big money for one that hits what it shoots at :eyeroll: Legand and marketing have made the 1911 what it is today and it commands big money its all Horse Pucky.

Get a Beretta 92 or a Glock and if you want to shell out a little more $$ a Sig can not be beat or you could be real smart and just get a S&W 686 !! :2cents:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Actually, many if not most stock 1911's are capable of better accuracy than the guy shooting them. I've had a good number over the years that shot exeptionally well.

Used to shoot on the 716th MP BN Pistol Team in the late 70's with an issue 1911 that would have shot circles around any of the S&W or Beretta autos I carried in my early years in civilian LE in the 80's-early 90's.

My current off duty handgun is a Kimber Custom Shop Raptor II 45 ACP that shoots ragged one hole groups at 25 yards. New cost was about $100 more than a stock production SIG...

My Raptor shoots way more accurately than my issue Glock 23...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I will admit my experiance with 1911 pistols is limited. I saw the Raptor in a gun magazine and its very fancy.

But I would guess by the op's question he is looking for an economy gun hey why else would you want a Tauras? I know Tauras has been making good guns as of late but its a gun bargan center in my opinion. For say the $400-$600 dollar range from what I have seen its hard to beat a Glock or Beretta and harder to even find a 1911! Most 1911's I see at the gun counter run $1000.00 plus dollars!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

True enough. Frankly, the cost of handguns in general puzzles me (except for revolvers like S&W as they are pretty complex and still require a fair bit of hand fitting).

I have to admit the Taurus version of the 1911 fascinates me. It comes out of the box with all the tweaks & enhancements for which we used to send our Colts off for a year and several hundred $ worth of gunsmithing.

BTW, I'm a big fan of S&W revolvers. If I were looking for something I could put a lot of rounds through that is accurate, reasonably compact, and relatively affordable, I would look for a good used Model 19 or 66 4", or maybe a 4" L Frame.

I've carried and shot both extensively. Great handguns...


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Not to hijack the thread - but about 1911 accuracy (and if Taurus is making an accurate, inexpensive 1911, great.) 
It is true that legend has played a part in the popularity of the 1911 (and the related marketing). The legend has a good foundation.
H&K, Sigg, Glock, etc. all manufacture fine combat firearms; there is no denying that but....take a trip to the Nat'l Matches at Camp Perry during the pistol competitions and walk down the line. Look at what guns are being used. Look at what the winners shoot - 1911s. That where the legend comes from.
Believe me, those are hard-nosed and serious competitors - if a Glock or a Sigg .45 shot better than a 1911, that would be the gun being used.

Pete


----------

